# Redfoot Courtyard



## dataslave (Sep 9, 2007)

Here are some construction pics of Bob and Dot's enclosure in the front court yard of my house.






My uncle Scott, the landscape artist and fellow tort-lover.





With the GFI electrical receptacles in place, we now position the rubber pond-liner for the stream.





Now to fill up the liner with water to test the fall in elevation.





Still tweaking the depth of the water. Don't want Bob and Dot to drown!





Now the tiki hut platform is sitting level on the bamboo legs I cut from the court yard.





My Grandmother's friends are pondering my next move...





Which was the clear Lexan bottom panels of the hut.





Now to frame in the roof. Notice the R-MAX insulation panels that are used as the roof sheathing.





Ready to move in the furniture!





This is what it looks like from inside my dining room. The tripod is the world-famous tortoise-cam.

Click for Tortoise cam

*User name* is: everyone
*Password*: password

When the first page loads, click on the "single" button at the top of the page to view the camera.
It will try to install some harmless camera control software that allows you to pan and tilt the camera. *You need these drivers to see the images*. This part may take a minute or two... you must have patience to properly enjoy tortoises!

You can click on the image to center the camera where you want it.

Thanks for viewing!!
Andrew


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow you really spoil your tortoises.How much money went into this?Now i'm going to watch from the rortoise cam.


----------



## dataslave (Sep 9, 2007)

Rees2 said:


> Wow you really spoil your tortoises.How much money went into this?Now i'm going to watch from the rortoise cam.



I'm in the remodeling business and able to recycle building materials. All the landscape is constantly reproducing and being transplanted in new locations.

The most expensive things were the pond liner (about $100.00) and the Lexan (about $50.00). I spent around $250.00 total on this one.

The next two installments in the "Enclosures" series will be the _Gopher Hole_ and if anyone wants to see, the _Lizard Lounge Iguana and Budgie Bar_, which was the most expensive by far.

Thanks for viewing,
Andrew


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 9, 2007)

Wonderful set up! Your torts are spoiled


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2007)

Can I ask where you live?


----------



## dataslave (Sep 10, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> Can I ask where you live?


Winter Haven, FL 33884


----------



## T-P (Sep 11, 2007)

VERY nice.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

Really like some of the plants you have in the yard. Not what I am use to seeing here in Nebraska.


----------



## chris (Sep 20, 2007)

WOW!!! I am jealous. I wish I had the skills to do things like that.
Think you could swing by Oklahoma and do my yard like that?


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 20, 2007)

Yup I am completely jealous of this setup. Can I come live in it too?  I know as long as Im stuck up here in the frigid north I will never have anything as lovely as that. Congrats on a very nice setup for your torts.


----------



## shay_ (Sep 20, 2007)

i love it ..........can we say spoiled tortoise? lol


----------



## dataslave (Sep 20, 2007)

JustAnja said:


> Yup I am completely jealous of this setup. Can I come live in it too?  I know as long as Im stuck up here in the frigid north I will never have anything as lovely as that. Congrats on a very nice setup for your torts.



Thanks everyone! They deserve the best I can provide for them. I'll never forget the way that first little guy seemed so inquisitive in the tiny tank at the reptile shop. I thought... just wait little buddy.

I have no kids so I can spoil the critters. 

I'm sure they would love the company if anyone wants to move in with them.


----------

